# Jacob's Art and Design Dump



## Jacob (Jul 21, 2015)

Hi everyone, Jacob here

It's kinda been a long time since I updated this thread, but I have a lot of new work to show!

I used to do strictly traditional art, but I now study graphic design in college and do a little illustration for fun, so I figured I should share some of it here!

Please leave your thoughts below in the comments if you wanna

Ps. I will be updating this thread when I have new work from time to time!







Spoiler:  Graphic Design Work



*Slugabed Vinyl Design* 

Album Front and Back






Inside Liner Notes





Vinyl Center Sticker Side A






Spoiler:  



For this project, I was tasked to make a vinyl cover, inside liner notes, and vinyl stickers for a fantasy vinyl of any artist's music of our choice. I chose Slugabed, an atmospheric electronic music producer. We could only use collaged typography for this assignment- meaning the majority of it had to be hand-created and we could not collage images of items, only text and letters.





*Moons Of Saturn Festival*

Cover and One Spread





A Second Spread





Poster and Tickets






Spoiler:  



For this project I created a fake music/film festival- titled Moons Of Saturn, Sci Fi Festival- for which I then designed a 20-page publication for, as well as tickets and a promotional poster.





*Phobia*

















Spoiler:  



This project was a 3d piece about communicating a specific word, and it had to be a hanging mobile. I chose the word Phobia and decided to create a spider installation with bouncing legs and letters wrapped in web





*Avicii Promotional Poster*





rip </3


Spoiler:  



For this project, our local music hall asked us to create posters for artists that performed there in the past, so I chose Avicii. I used spray paint and laser-cut stencils as the primary elements in this design to create kind of a psychedelic, color design to capture the sound of electronic music (in my opinion)








Spoiler:  Illustrations










































Definitely more to come as I find files saved to my computer, as well as when I finish more pieces in the future! Stay tuned!

And thank you for looking :]
<3​


----------



## Pokemanz (Jul 21, 2015)

Aw man I love the squid you did haha


----------



## Jacob (Jul 21, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> Aw man I love the squid you did haha



thanks nat : D


----------



## EtchaSketch (Jul 21, 2015)

The watermelon you did is SPOT ON!
I also love the shading technique on Mike,
The only thing i have to comment on is the difference in yellow from the fave to the body of the pikachu but
Other than that, well done!


----------



## Jacob (Jul 21, 2015)

EtchaSketch said:


> The watermelon you did is SPOT ON!
> I also love the shading technique on Mike,
> The only thing i have to comment on is the difference in yellow from the fave to the body of the pikachu but
> Other than that, well done!



yaa... I tried to put a lot of detail into the face so it kinda made the color look lighter than the rest of his body xD

Ill try to avoid that from now on thanks!


----------



## Mayor London (Jul 21, 2015)

I like the lips ._. i say at 2 am

- - - Post Merge - - -

Too much shading on Mike himself, the sunglasses ARE SO GOOD


----------



## Jacob (Jul 21, 2015)

Mayor London said:


> I like the lips ._. i say at 2 am
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Too much shading on Mike himself, the sunglasses ARE SO GOOD



thanks haha!


----------



## Money Hunter (Jul 21, 2015)

DUDE DUDE THIS IS AMAZING


----------



## CreakySilver (Jul 21, 2015)

All I can say is wow. Your colors, shading, and details are very good. I'm probably going to go really in-depth, your art is so good that I pretty much need to. (Sorry if this post takes a decade to read!) Also going to do it drawing-by-drawing since there seem to be no consistent issues with your art.

*The fish*: Again this is beautiful, it almost makes me feel bad to critique it! The only real issue with it is that her eyes seem to be a bit awry. Her right iris appears to be a bit higher than her left one, and this makes it look a bit skewed. (A tip that will save your life: When you do a sketch, before you proceed, look at it in the mirror to see if there are any flaws in the symmetry. It's weird, but when you flip the drawing those flaws come popping out.)

Everything on from this point isn't really an issue, but something you could improve upon:

The tail could be made to be more dynamic... It's hard to tell whether the 'spines' of the tail are supposed to be like bat wings,  or they're just flowy like the rest of the tail, but if they're like bat wings, they should be a bit more rigid, and if they're just part of the tail, then I think it would help a lot to make the tail more like a piece of fabric, with folds and creases. (A little bit like this)

*The animal eye*: Since I don't know what animal this eye belongs to, it's hard to critique it. (The only thing I could talk about is the anatomy if you got it wrong, because the shading is beautiful.)

*Mike*: Goddamn your camera... Anyway, the dark green shading is rather rough on this one. I can see a lot of the individual strokes. I know it's a painfully slow process, but try using brisk, very, very soft marks of dark green to slowly do the shading, adding on more marks in darker places. It's a very painful process, but it looks a lot smoother in the end. Also, the shading on the right arm and leg is a bit too dark - it looks like your light source is coming from the right, but they're darker than the left limbs, so it looks rather odd.

*Pikachu*: The shading is kinda wonky on this one! I think it would help a ton if you added in some more dark shading around the legs and back of the torso. Getting past that, there are some bigger issues. Its right back leg looks larger than it should be, and the bottom of the rest of the legs appear to be enveloped by the fluff, which is understandable if this is supposed to be a very shaggy Pikachu, but it makes the right back leg look even stranger. This could also benefit from the mirror trick. Its blush... Um... Circles? (We're gonna have to send an angry letter to Nintendo demanding to know why Pikachu's _fur_ blushes.) also look a bit awry and not symmetrical. (The right blush circle appears to be a bit lower and larger than the left one.) The left ear also looks pointier than the right one, and the mouth looks a bit skewed. I think it would help if you had equal length of the mouth on both sides of the nose.

Agh, sorry for being so hard on you with the Pikachu one. It's just a fact that problems will start springing up with more complex subjects. (But don't stop doing them! They're good for you.)

*Sunglasses*: Nothing. I have literally nothing. It's fukin beautiful.

*Watermelon*: DELICIOUS I NEED THAT WATERMLEON RIGHT NOW wait was i suposed to be critiquin a pictures

*The human eye*: This could probably do with some upper eyelashes! Other than that, I'm not exactly sure what the white speckles on the skin are supposed to be. If they're supposed to be highlights, then they should be much smaller and scarcer. I also think the eyebrow could do with a few more hairs. I think that it'd help a lot if you added smaller ones around the ends of the eyebrow, to give it a sort of fading out look.

*Squid*: Although the colors on this, as with all of your other pictures, are quite beautiful, I think it could do with an extra tone or two. Maybe a faint dark purple for the dark places, and then a little bit of light pink in the lightest places? And definitely some blue in the eyes! (Also, I know this may have not been in the original design, but maybe some highlights in the eyes? I think it'd really make it a lot better.)

*Orange*: The pith on this orange (Yes i had to google that term, it's the white stringy stuff on the orange) looks kinda off. Especially on the left orange slice, it looks odd and jagged. I think it would help if, rather than painting it inwards towards the orange, you made it a bit more random and fluffy. Also, the pith is a bit too thick in some areas. Other than that, the leaves are a bit odd-looking. I think you could add some more details to them, (Yay orange leaves! The most delicious part of any orange) mainly the light line in the middle and the lines coming out of it.

*Lips*: Well, first off, some of the highlights on the lips look a bit scratchy, like the white paint wasn't getting along too well with the rest of the picture. That's kind of a shame really, there's really no way to get around that. Other than that, the top teeth look kinda odd. The left one is much longer than the right one, and we can't even see any more teeth other than those two, which makes it look like all her other teeth just don't exist!

Well that's kinda all I have. Sorta. I may have left out some parts. But I don't want to blab for an eternity... Only half an eternity. Seriously though, your art is amazing. Keep practicing.



Mayor London said:


> Too much shading on Mike himself, the sunglasses ARE SO GOOD



What are you talking about? Never too much shading!


----------



## Jacob (Jul 21, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> DUDE DUDE THIS IS AMAZING



wow thanks!

- - - Post Merge - - -



CreakySilver said:


> All I can say is wow. Your colors, shading, and details are very good. I'm probably going to go really in-depth, your art is so good that I pretty much need to. (Sorry if this post takes a decade to read!) Also going to do it drawing-by-drawing since there seem to be no consistent issues with your art.
> 
> *The fish*: Again this is beautiful, it almost makes me feel bad to critique it! The only real issue with it is that her eyes seem to be a bit awry. Her right iris appears to be a bit higher than her left one, and this makes it look a bit skewed. (A tip that will save your life: When you do a sketch, before you proceed, look at it in the mirror to see if there are any flaws in the symmetry. It's weird, but when you flip the drawing those flaws come popping out.)
> 
> ...



ok lemme just say, thank you soo much for taking your time to write that all!! I read it all and took into consideration, its really gonna help me out!


----------



## kayleee (Jul 21, 2015)

The sunglasses are bomb but really you have a lot of talent they all look good


----------



## Jacob (Jul 21, 2015)

kayleee said:


> The sunglasses are bomb but really you have a lot of talent they all look good



thanks!


----------



## Kirindrake (Jul 21, 2015)

This is amazing, and that's amazing, and everything here is absolutely amazing C:
THOSE FREAKING SUNGLASSES THOUGH OMG :O

Did I mention that it's all amazing? c;

I'm no realism expert so idk what to say about anything really, but what I WILL say is that the tail on the pikachu looks a little... odd? compared to the face and such? Probly because it's so perfectly shaped, idk...
IT'S STILL AMAZING


----------



## Jacob (Jul 21, 2015)

Kirindrake said:


> This is amazing, and that's amazing, and everything here is absolutely amazing C:
> THOSE FREAKING SUNGLASSES THOUGH OMG :O
> 
> Did I mention that it's all amazing? c;
> ...



ahh yay thanks!


----------



## yoshiskye1 (Jul 22, 2015)

I just saw this thread, your art is very very good! Like I just got up so sorry if my wording doesn't justify it but wow.
General comments:
You have a refreshing style. So much realism focussed art is quite bland and repetitive but you don't shy away from using colours and different types of marking to create your effects and in my opinion that brings so much to your art. It is difficult to make unique, different realistic art as after all, the object is being interpreted in the same way. You manage to make your art flow and your use of colour really adds so much.
Specific comments:
As many people have already mentioned, the sunglasses are OP. The shading and lighting is near perfect as is the colour. Really can't fault it
I recommend using guidelines when drawing people/animals to help align facial features. The importance of symmetry can't be underestimated
Also the watermelon is fantastic! Your highlighting is near perfect and it's just very vibrant!

You certainly have a lot of talent! Keep it up ^_^

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, i'm no expert or anything but I have studied art for almost 3 years now so if that counts for something the yeah


----------



## tokkio (Jul 22, 2015)

omg these are all so amazing wtffff brb crying rn T__T

also, if you don't mind me asking, what are the art supplies you used and what brand of watercolor you used..?


----------



## Miharu (Jul 22, 2015)

These are superb!!! Really great job!! ;//v//; Especially the realistic drawing ones!!!


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 22, 2015)

holy sh!t that watermelon, it looks so damn realistic, I want to just take that drawing and eat it I honestly wish I was good at giving criticism, so I'll just continue to admire that radical, watermelon drawing

mmmmmmmmmm /licks screen/ ​


----------



## Azza (Jul 22, 2015)

Oh mah lawd they all looks so amazing but they human eye is kinda creepy but that doesn't really matter XD Awesome job! I'm not an artsy person, so I wouldn't be the best person to give you feedback. They look so realistic!


----------



## Jeff THE Best (Jul 22, 2015)

Wow! Beside my drawings that would make mine look not really good... The colors are awesome! With what did you do your coloring? I guess coloring the drawings those make a big difference... That watermelon... looks like I could take it and eat it. It looks really good. Anyway, everything looks awesome, without saying what has already been said.



CreakySilver said:


> All I can say is wow. Your colors, shading, and details are very good. I'm probably going to go really in-depth, your art is so good that I pretty much need to. (Sorry if this post takes a decade to read!) Also going to do it drawing-by-drawing since there seem to be no consistent issues with your art.
> 
> *The fish*: Again this is beautiful, it almost makes me feel bad to critique it! The only real issue with it is that her eyes seem to be a bit awry. Her right iris appears to be a bit higher than her left one, and this makes it look a bit skewed. (A tip that will save your life: When you do a sketch, before you proceed, look at it in the mirror to see if there are any flaws in the symmetry. It's weird, but when you flip the drawing those flaws come popping out.)



Mmmmhh... I will try that when I draw next time because I draw and sometimes it ends up crooked at the end. I would post a picture of one of my drawing, but... I will wait and make a thread to show it


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Jul 22, 2015)

Wow. All of them are great. I love the Pikachu.


----------



## Jacob (Jul 22, 2015)

yoshiskye1 said:


> I just saw this thread, your art is very very good! Like I just got up so sorry if my wording doesn't justify it but wow.
> General comments:
> You have a refreshing style. So much realism focussed art is quite bland and repetitive but you don't shy away from using colours and different types of marking to create your effects and in my opinion that brings so much to your art. It is difficult to make unique, different realistic art as after all, the object is being interpreted in the same way. You manage to make your art flow and your use of colour really adds so much.
> Specific comments:
> ...





tokkio said:


> omg these are all so amazing wtffff brb crying rn T__T
> 
> also, if you don't mind me asking, what are the art supplies you used and what brand of watercolor you used..?



Well I just sketch it out with a normal pencil, then color using "Prismacolor Premier Colored Pencils" - they are really pretty common

For like shine I just use white out or a white gel pen 

i never use water color 


Miharu said:


> These are superb!!! Really great job!! ;//v//; Especially the realistic drawing ones!!!





Nebudelic said:


> holy sh!t that watermelon, it looks so damn realistic, I want to just take that drawing and eat it I honestly wish I was good at giving criticism, so I'll just continue to admire that radical, watermelon drawing
> 
> mmmmmmmmmm /licks screen/ ​





Azza said:


> Oh mah lawd they all looks so amazing but they human eye is kinda creepy but that doesn't really matter XD Awesome job! I'm not an artsy person, so I wouldn't be the best person to give you feedback. They look so realistic!





Jeff THE Best said:


> Wow! Beside my drawings that would make mine look not really good... The colors are awesome! With what did you do your coloring? I guess coloring the drawings those make a big difference... That watermelon... looks like I could take it and eat it. It looks really good. Anyway, everything looks awesome, without saying what has already been said.
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmmhh... I will try that when I draw next time because I draw and sometimes it ends up crooked at the end. I would post a picture of one of my drawing, but... I will wait and make a thread to show it





TheGreatBrain said:


> Wow. All of them are great. I love the Pikachu.



WOW!! I just woke up to all of these! Thank you guys so much for all the compliments and criticism itll really help me in the long run!


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jul 22, 2015)

Mike Wasowski is my favorite! You're very talented.  What kind of paper do you use? My colored pencil drawings turn out a bit grainy sometimes if that makes sense. Also, got any tips?


----------



## Jacob (Jul 22, 2015)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> Mike Wasowski is my favorite! You're very talented.  What kind of paper do you use? My colored pencil drawings turn out a bit grainy sometimes if that makes sense. Also, got any tips?



i use Strathmore coloring books 
I guess the type of paper always helps with the grainy texture, but more importantly, A good color pencil with a soft core

prismacolor premier pencil are really good for me because they blend fairly well and leave little to no white spots (depending how hard you color)
the only down side to them is the sharpening, their tips break really easy if your arent careful w them


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 22, 2015)

Not good with critique, just came to say the watermelon has beautiful detail. c:


----------



## Jacob (Jul 22, 2015)

Elin said:


> Not good with critique, just came to say the watermelon has beautiful detail. c:



Aw thanks so much <3


----------



## CreakySilver (Jul 23, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> ok lemme just say, thank you soo much for taking your time to write that all!! I read it all and took into consideration, its really gonna help me out!



Np! I like critiquing art, in case you couldn't tell...


----------



## Beardo (Jul 23, 2015)

Literally the best art on TBT. Talent overflow


----------



## beffa (Jul 23, 2015)

they're all amazing !!! this may sound weird but i love how you've done pikachu's tail it looks reallllly in depth and amazing

only thing i noticed was the shadows, they look a lil sketchy. sometimes you have shadows coming from just underneath leaving a space, whereas shadows usually come directly from something. idk i'm not really an artist but if you're drawing shadows i'd suggest drawing an outline of the shadow (similar to the object shape, but stretched and directed more... downwards, or upwards if it's against a wall such as in the drawing of mike) very lightly and then filling it in lightly how you'd normally colour something (moving the pencil only in one direction not in swirls) and then brushing it out with your fingers. then you can rub out outlines and make it look a little more realistic. i noticed in your mike drawing that the shape was a little off in the shadow in proportion to the shadow of the legs and such, just make sure your whole shadow is in proportion to where you want the shadow to be. SORRY i suck at explaining things

that's all i really noticed, your colouring skills and highlighting is amazingly done!! like i said i'm not an artist, feel free to ignore my comments if you don't feel they're necessarily right ^^


----------



## Jacob (Jul 23, 2015)

Beardo said:


> Literally the best art on TBT. Talent overflow



AHHH thank you soo much!!!


beffa said:


> they're all amazing !!! this may sound weird but i love how you've done pikachu's tail it looks reallllly in depth and amazing
> 
> only thing i noticed was the shadows, they look a lil sketchy. sometimes you have shadows coming from just underneath leaving a space, whereas shadows usually come directly from something. idk i'm not really an artist but if you're drawing shadows i'd suggest drawing an outline of the shadow (similar to the object shape, but stretched and directed more... downwards, or upwards if it's against a wall such as in the drawing of mike) very lightly and then filling it in lightly how you'd normally colour something (moving the pencil only in one direction not in swirls) and then brushing it out with your fingers. then you can rub out outlines and make it look a little more realistic. i noticed in your mike drawing that the shape was a little off in the shadow in proportion to the shadow of the legs and such, just make sure your whole shadow is in proportion to where you want the shadow to be. SORRY i suck at explaining things
> 
> that's all i really noticed, your colouring skills and highlighting is amazingly done!! like i said i'm not an artist, feel free to ignore my comments if you don't feel they're necessarily right ^^



ya i know what u mean

im still an amature so there are still i done quite understand about light, color, shading, and shadows. xD

I keep practicing tho


----------



## Peter (Jul 23, 2015)

I saw your art shop a few days ago and genuinely your art is so amazing!
It actually took me a few minutes to realise that the watermelon drawing wasn't a photo haha it looks so so realistic
I'll always be checking back on your shop to see any new drawings you've done, I love looking at your art!


----------



## Jacob (Jul 23, 2015)

peterjohnson said:


> I saw your art shop a few days ago and genuinely your art is so amazing!
> It actually took me a few minutes to realise that the watermelon drawing wasn't a photo haha it looks so so realistic
> I'll always be checking back on your shop to see any new drawings you've done, I love looking at your art!



thank you so much 

I dont really post those drawing for other people in my thread because I dont want anyone stealing them  ahaha sorry bout dat

- - - Post Merge - - -

Edit! I posted some more drawings AH


----------



## feminist (Jul 24, 2015)

The shadows around the objects are arbitrary and likely inaccurate. Imagine where the light is coming from and do the shading from there! it will create more consistency and make it more real
also, i noticed in things like the giraffe, the pikachu, and the probably the panda too is that they don't look like there was any planning done before you did the details. you need to get the form down and correct before getting too detailed. like the giraffe's neck looks off and so does pikachu's head from the rest of it's body. make sure the anatomy is correct.
lastly, where is the top eyelid on that human eye? there isn't one..........


----------



## Jacob (Jul 24, 2015)

feminist said:


> The shadows around the objects are arbitrary and likely inaccurate. Imagine where the light is coming from and do the shading from there! it will create more consistency and make it more real
> also, i noticed in things like the giraffe, the pikachu, and the probably the panda too is that they don't look like there was any planning done before you did the details. you need to get the form down and correct before getting too detailed. like the giraffe's neck looks off and so does pikachu's head from the rest of it's body. make sure the anatomy is correct.
> lastly, where is the top eyelid on that human eye? there isn't one..........



0.0 wow thank you for pointing those out!

im still an amature tryna learn how to art so these tips really do come in handy thank you ^-^


----------



## Jacob (Jul 24, 2015)

bump!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 24, 2015)

M8
This art...IS FRICKING AWSUM,i really liked the realistic draws (^o^)


----------



## Jacob (Jul 24, 2015)

Jetix said:


> M8
> This art...IS FRICKING AWSUM,i really liked the realistic draws (^o^)



thank, homie (^0^)


----------



## Jacob (Jul 26, 2015)

~~


----------



## Jacob (Jul 29, 2015)

bump!


----------



## riummi (Jul 29, 2015)

Overall, i think you need to work with shading. Mainly the drop shadows (is that what theyre called? o.o lol) Have you tried using tissue paper to blend it? I find that it works very well...


----------



## Jacob (Jul 29, 2015)

riummi said:


> Overall, i think you need to work with shading. Mainly the drop shadows (is that what theyre called? o.o lol) Have you tried using tissue paper to blend it? I find that it works very well...



wow seriously? I never thought of that b4!
to blend i usually use my finger haha, i have a couple blending tools, but none of them work just right.. i also use a q-tip from time to time!

and ya my shading suck ***! Thanks!! ;D


----------



## riummi (Jul 29, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> wow seriously? I never thought of that b4!
> to blend i usually use my finger haha, i have a couple blending tools, but none of them work just right.. i also use a q-tip from time to time!
> 
> and ya my shading suck ***! Thanks!! ;D



Whaa really? LOL i learned from art class. (we werent actually supposed to use tissue paper but eh im a rebel) Haha dont worry its not THAT bad, just needs some work c:


----------



## Jacob (Jul 29, 2015)

riummi said:


> Whaa really? LOL i learned from art class. (we werent actually supposed to use tissue paper but eh im a rebel) Haha dont worry its not THAT bad, just needs some work c:



 thanks so much!
lmao ive never taken a class or any thing (im self taught) So i didnt learn these fancy tricks like u ;D
Im still practicing on the daily, hopefully one day my art will be worth something ^-^


----------



## riummi (Jul 29, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> thanks so much!
> lmao ive never taken a class or any thing (im self taught) So i didnt learn these fancy tricks like u ;D
> Im still practicing on the daily, hopefully one day my art will be worth something ^-^



xD my class was just required from my school. It was either art or chorale. o.o I can't sing HAH
Yup practicing daily is the best u.u lol isnt it _already_ worth something? (pssst. its always worth it for art c


----------



## Jacob (Jul 30, 2015)

riummi said:


> xD my class was just required from my school. It was either art or chorale. o.o I can't sing HAH
> Yup practicing daily is the best u.u lol isnt it _already_ worth something? (pssst. its always worth it for art c



<3


----------



## Albuns (Jul 30, 2015)

Oh mah... the fur... 'tis fantabulous! *^* Especially Pikachu's face. It's so fluuufffy~ x3


----------



## Jacob (Jul 30, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Oh mah... the fur... 'tis fantabulous! *^* Especially Pikachu's face. It's so fluuufffy~ x3



 wow thanks so much!! <3


----------



## ~Mae~ (Jul 30, 2015)

jfc I can only hope to ever be even half as good as you are *cries*


----------



## mayor-essy (Jul 30, 2015)

Omg this looks so beautiful. I love it. ;~;


----------



## Jacob (Jul 30, 2015)

MayorMae said:


> jfc I can only hope to ever be even half as good as you are *cries*





mayor-essy said:


> Omg this looks so beautiful. I love it. ;~;



AHH THANK YOU GUYS SO MUCH <333


----------



## Jacob (Aug 3, 2015)

bump!


----------



## oreo (Aug 4, 2015)

okay... what is there to critique about your art? i'm not an artist but lovely work!


----------



## Jacob (Aug 4, 2015)

oreo said:


> okay... what is there to critique about your art? i'm not an artist but lovely work!



Ahh! thanks so much!!


----------



## cocobells (Aug 4, 2015)

I don't really haveany critiques...other than your art is amazing!  You're really good, keep going! Maybe one day you will be famous ~


----------



## himeki (Aug 4, 2015)

As much as I hate Splatoon, the squid looks amazing


----------



## Jacob (Aug 4, 2015)

cocobells said:


> I don't really haveany critiques...other than your art is amazing!  You're really good, keep going! Maybe one day you will be famous ~


Thank you so much!!



MayorEvvie said:


> As much as I hate Splatoon, the squid looks amazing



Hahaha thank you!!


----------



## CaliNewLeaf (Aug 4, 2015)

Do you have an instagram or something? I've seen 3 of your drawings posted before...


----------



## Jacob (Aug 5, 2015)

CaliNewLeaf said:


> Do you have an instagram or something? I've seen 3 of your drawings posted before...



yes! I have an instagram 
its in my sig 
if you dont believe they are mine, my signature is in them...


----------



## CaliNewLeaf (Aug 5, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> yes! I have an instagram
> its in my sig
> if you dont believe they are mine, my signature is in them...



Alright~ Thanks!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yep! That's the account ^_^!


----------



## Jacob (Aug 5, 2015)

CaliNewLeaf said:


> Alright~ Thanks!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Yep! That's the account ^_^!



Wow! I cant believe uve seen me before!!


----------



## CaliNewLeaf (Aug 5, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Wow! I cant believe uve seen me before!!



Ya!  Saw your eye and Lip. it was in suggestions! Have a good night!

- - - Post Merge - - -

awesome art btw!


----------



## Jacob (Aug 5, 2015)

CaliNewLeaf said:


> Ya!  Saw your eye and Lip. it was in suggestions! Have a good night!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> awesome art btw!



thanks you too! <3


----------



## Jacob (Aug 5, 2015)

bump!


----------



## Jacob (Aug 6, 2015)

bump!


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Aug 7, 2015)

Youre so talented jacob!! I was trying to pick which ones were my fav but they honestly all are sooo good. Awesome job c:


----------



## riummi (Aug 7, 2015)

Psst //follows ur insta
(So u better follow me back muahaha)


----------



## Celty (Aug 7, 2015)

Holy...wtf.  Like mitzi said, you're so talented.  I wish I could draw like you.  (I can even draw a circle right.) (x

My favourites were the fish from Shark Tale (10/10 art for a 10/10 movie x)) and Mike Wazowski.  The shading is phenomenal.  You should think about taking commissions if you don't already


----------



## mintellect (Aug 7, 2015)

Hfkfmdbfnfjfjf This is amazing!!! I can't think of any good advice for you!
What tools do you use?


----------



## Jacob (Aug 7, 2015)

mitzi_crossing said:


> Youre so talented jacob!! I was trying to pick which ones were my fav but they honestly all are sooo good. Awesome job c:



OMG THANK YOU SM!!



riummi said:


> Psst //follows ur insta
> (So u better follow me back muahaha)



HAHA I will next time I log on xD
I havent logged on in forever woah



sierrawbu said:


> Holy...wtf.  Like mitzi said, you're so talented.  I wish I could draw like you.  (I can even draw a circle right.) (x
> 
> My favourites were the fish from Shark Tale (10/10 art for a 10/10 movie x)) and Mike Wazowski.  The shading is phenomenal.  You should think about taking commissions if you don't already



aaahhh thank u!
Tbh i cant draw a circle either... i just use a cup xD

And ya I am takin commisions, but all the slots are open 
i am gonna start fillin' out orders tomorrow so I can open slots 



Magic Marshmallow said:


> Hfkfmdbfnfjfjf This is amazing!!! I can't think of any good advice for you!
> What tools do you use?



Thanks so much!!
I use "prismacolor, softcore colored pencils" they are amazing for blending and such


----------



## Jacob (Aug 19, 2015)

Also added in OP!

I finished this piece for the Art Contest but I decided to Not Submit it lol
I went with this one instead!:


----------



## derezzed (Aug 19, 2015)

Wow, I love the latest pieces! The colors are so wonderfully vibrant and your shading is honestly magical, dude. Your drawings are just reeeeally amazing. I wish I could give you some critique to improve with, but I can't say much at all because I'm not too experienced in traditional art to even point out any flaws, lmao. I just wanted to drop a comment, haha. Consider me a fan of your work ;-]


----------



## Jacob (Aug 19, 2015)

derezzed said:


> Wow, I love the latest pieces! The colors are so wonderfully vibrant and your shading is honestly magical, dude. Your drawings are just reeeeally amazing. I wish I could give you some critique to improve with, but I can't say much at all because I'm not too experienced in traditional art to even point out any flaws, lmao. I just wanted to drop a comment, haha. Consider me a fan of your work ;-]



Thanks so much!
I just stalked ur GFX gallery are you have quite the talent! Keep doin' you! ;D


----------



## crystalmilktea (Aug 19, 2015)

They look amazing! Your colouring is awesome and idk-how-you-do-it as always *v* I love your food drawings cause they always looks so yummy LOL


----------



## Jacob (Aug 19, 2015)

crystalmilktea said:


> They look amazing! Your colouring is awesome and idk-how-you-do-it as always *v* I love your food drawings cause they always looks so yummy LOL



Hahaha, thanks so much!!


----------



## spookycipher (Aug 19, 2015)

nice 10/10 will follow the arts


----------



## Jacob (Aug 19, 2015)

spookycipher said:


> nice 10/10 will follow the arts



Thanks bill ;D


----------



## spookycipher (Aug 19, 2015)

;;;;;;;;;;;;^)


----------



## EtchaSketch (Aug 19, 2015)

YESS I LOVE THE NEW ARTZ<33


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 20, 2015)

Omg Jacob. You make me miss drawing for real  superb job Hun!!!


----------



## Jacob (Aug 20, 2015)

EtchaSketch said:


> YESS I LOVE THE NEW ARTZ<33





DaCoSim said:


> Omg Jacob. You make me miss drawing for real  superb job Hun!!!



Ahhh thank you both soo much!!!


----------



## Jacob (Aug 20, 2015)

Haven't Posted this here yet, A lips drawing I completed a couple months ago:







Also added into OP!


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 20, 2015)

I love those lips
theyre so perfect <3


----------



## Jacob (Aug 20, 2015)

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> I love those lips
> theyre so perfect <3



Thanks so much!


----------



## Mayor Rose (Aug 20, 2015)

These are all so cool and pretty! I really love the panda, he's adorable. They all look really realistic. Some of the lines are a little messy, but it kind of adds flair to the pictures? This probably isn't very helpful, but I think you're doing really well uwu


----------



## Jacob (Aug 20, 2015)

Mayor Rose said:


> These are all so cool and pretty! I really love the panda, he's adorable. They all look really realistic. Some of the lines are a little messy, but it kind of adds flair to the pictures? This probably isn't very helpful, but I think you're doing really well uwu



thank you very much! ^-^
Still trying out new styles, so all my piece are pretty messy for the time being! Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## GurglingT (Aug 20, 2015)

These are all amazing.


----------



## Jacob (Aug 21, 2015)

GurglingT said:


> These are all amazing.



Thank you so much!!


----------



## doveling (Aug 21, 2015)

hh fantastic art jacobbb!

i still get jealousss


----------



## Jacob (Aug 21, 2015)

peoyne said:


> hh fantastic art jacobbb!
> 
> i still get jealousss



Thank you so much Peoyne!!

I miss u, pal


----------



## Jacob (Aug 21, 2015)

Celia from Monsters Inc.
Hope you all enjoy!


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 21, 2015)

ur art is so good tho it hurts


----------



## Jacob (Aug 21, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> ur art is so good tho it hurts



 thanks, my queen


----------



## aleshapie (Aug 21, 2015)

Bro! You gots MAD skillz!


----------



## Jacob (Aug 21, 2015)

aleshapie said:


> Bro! You gots MAD skillz!



Thank you so much!!


----------



## Jacob (Aug 24, 2015)

This is an eye I drew, I tried to go for more of a cartoon-ish feel?
Hope you enjoy it


----------



## EtchaSketch (Aug 24, 2015)

//YOU SHOULD DRAW VESTA BECAUSE I KNOW YOU AND I LOVE HER SO MUCH


----------



## Jacob (Aug 24, 2015)

EtchaSketch said:


> //YOU SHOULD DRAW VESTA BECAUSE I KNOW YOU AND I LOVE HER SO MUCH



HAHAH I drew her on miiverse once ;D


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 24, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> View attachment 144628
> 
> This is an eye I drew, I tried to go for more of a cartoon-ish feel?
> Hope you enjoy it


----------



## Jacob (Aug 24, 2015)

Slammint said:


>


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 24, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


>



:O


----------



## derezzed (Aug 24, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> View attachment 144628
> 
> This is an eye I drew, I tried to go for more of a cartoon-ish feel?
> Hope you enjoy it



YOU SAID CARTOON-ISH. But the drawing actually looks realistic af. What are we supposed to believe here?

I'm done.


----------



## Jacob (Aug 24, 2015)

derezzed said:


> YOU SAID CARTOON-ISH. But the drawing actually looks realistic af. What are we supposed to believe here?
> 
> I'm done.



AHH! thank you so much!


----------



## crystalmilktea (Aug 24, 2015)

The reflection in the eye ugh omg too good


----------



## Jacob (Aug 24, 2015)

crystalmilktea said:


> The reflection in the eye ugh omg too good



Thank you very much


----------



## Jacob (Sep 19, 2015)

So, I have a feeling my drawing Hiatus is coming to an end. I would like to start a new drawing on Sunday and have it finished around tuesday? So, I would really appreciate it if I could get some feedback on 

1. What should I draw

2. How can I improve?


----------



## Dinosaurz (Sep 19, 2015)

1: the Tardis to celebrate season 9 of Doctor who
2: nothing your amazing


----------



## Damniel (Sep 19, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> So, I have a feeling my drawing Hiatus is coming to an end. I would like to start a new drawing on Sunday and have it finished around tuesday? So, I would really appreciate it if I could get some feedback on
> 
> 1. What should I draw
> 
> 2. How can I improve?



Amaterasu from Okami,and just draw more and you always improve!


----------



## crystalmilktea (Sep 19, 2015)

1. Ariel and Milotic/Corsola/Finneon/Oshawott (at the artist's discretion) - I hope this is challenging LOL
2. same as Daniel - keep drawing for improvement ^-^


----------



## Bloobloop (Sep 19, 2015)

These are all really good! How long have you been drawing for?


----------



## Jacob (Sep 19, 2015)

Slammint said:


> 1: the Tardis to celebrate season 9 of Doctor who
> 2: nothing your amazing





Call me Daniel said:


> Amaterasu from Okami,and just draw more and you always improve!





crystalmilktea said:


> 1. Ariel and Milotic/Corsola/Finneon/Oshawott (at the artist's discretion) - I hope this is challenging LOL
> 2. same as Daniel - keep drawing for improvement ^-^



Will keep all these in mind, Thank you for the feedback too!



Bloobloop said:


> These are all really good! How long have you been drawing for?



Thanks!

about 3-4 years? I know it isn't super long but I am only 15.


----------



## Bloobloop (Sep 19, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Will keep all these in mind, Thank you for the feedback too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's pretty good for only a short time! I've only been drawing for 1 and a half years, maybe? No color though, hehe


----------



## Hatori (Sep 19, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> So, I have a feeling my drawing Hiatus is coming to an end. I would like to start a new drawing on Sunday and have it finished around tuesday? So, I would really appreciate it if I could get some feedback on
> 
> 1. What should I draw
> 
> 2. How can I improve?



Hey uh you can draw me  _/kidding_

Love your art, Jacob! Very detailed and nice shading! Not sure what kind of advice I can give you to improve but I guess just keep practicing? I mean I don't know, you're pretty damn good already LOL! 

Keep up the awesome work ^^


----------



## Jacob (Sep 19, 2015)

Hatori said:


> Hey uh you can draw me  _/kidding_
> 
> Love your art, Jacob! Very detailed and nice shading! Not sure what kind of advice I can give you to improve but I guess just keep practicing? I mean I don't know, you're pretty damn good already LOL!
> 
> Keep up the awesome work ^^



Thanks so much!!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 19, 2015)

I love your art!  I used to do similar to yours (realism with blank background) but over the last few years I've seemed to stop doing it much more.  I'll definitely have to try it again this winter!

Keep up the awesome work!


----------



## Jacob (Sep 19, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> I love your art!  I used to do similar to yours (realism with blank background) but over the last few years I've seemed to stop doing it much more.  I'll definitely have to try it again this winter!
> 
> Keep up the awesome work!



Thank you!


----------



## Jacob (Sep 20, 2015)

So, as promised last friday, I finished a new drawing!

Its a quick little spider thing, nothing complicated. Only took about a half hour. I need to slowly move outta my Hiatus!!

More art coming soon!​


----------



## Aesthetic (Sep 20, 2015)

the spider represents women

anyways nice


----------



## Jacob (Sep 20, 2015)

Aesthetic said:


> the spider represents women
> 
> anyways nice



you're so insightful ty


----------



## Mink (Sep 20, 2015)

holy that scared me GOSH ITS GIVIN' ME THE HEEBIE JEEBIES JUST LOOKING AT IT I'm falling into procrastination by scrolling through this thread now, good job ;-;


----------



## Jacob (Sep 20, 2015)

Mink said:


> holy that scared me GOSH ITS GIVIN' ME THE HEEBIE JEEBIES JUST LOOKING AT IT I'm falling into procrastination by scrolling through this thread now, good job ;-;



Thank you very much, Mink!


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Sep 21, 2015)

OH MY

i thought that was a photo for an instant. o,o


----------



## Jacob (Sep 21, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> OH MY
> 
> i thought that was a photo for an instant. o,o



Ah really? Thank you!


----------



## aleshapie (Sep 21, 2015)

WHY....WHY....WHY SPIDERS?!? 

Not cool, man. Not cool.


----------



## Jacob (Sep 21, 2015)

aleshapie said:


> WHY....WHY....WHY SPIDERS?!?
> 
> Not cool, man. Not cool.



I needed something cool that I haven't done before,
and spiders aren't hard to draw so ;D


----------



## Jacob (Sep 23, 2015)

I am going to start a new drawing on Friday!
Is there anything in particular you guys would like to see?

Keep in mind the drawings I have done before! Kinda realistic items, I am not very into drawing Anime, Chibis, or Cartoons!

I would also love some advice on how to improve! Thanks guys!


----------



## lizzy541 (Sep 23, 2015)

was abt to say _me_ but then i remembered u don't draw people,, so
u should draw a pumpkin or a maple leaf idk something fall orientated


----------



## Bloobloop (Sep 23, 2015)

Why not draw yourself?


----------



## Jacob (Sep 24, 2015)

Oh, I saw these, but I forgot to reply!



lizzy541 said:


> was abt to say _me_ but then i remembered u don't draw people,, so
> u should draw a pumpkin or a maple leaf idk something fall orientated


I am actually drawing a pumpkin in art class at school, so I will post that when it is completed!


Bloobloop said:


> Why not draw yourself?


Well, I do not think I am ready for that kind of stuff yet, and I would rather not waste my resources just yet! Maybe around christmas when I restock on pencils, I can start drawing humans!


----------



## OmgItsAbigail (Sep 24, 2015)

BEST IDEA EVER! Draw panda with unicorn horn!


----------



## Jacob (Sep 25, 2015)

OmgItsAbigail said:


> BEST IDEA EVER! Draw panda with unicorn horn!



HAHA I LIKE THAT!

But I already drew a panda so I am already tired of them LOL


----------



## Jacob (Nov 12, 2015)

Had some free time so I decided to pick up a pencil again. Took about 1 hour 15 mins, eyeball study continuation. Let me know what you think!


----------



## himeki (Nov 12, 2015)

Buddy said:


> Had some free time so I decided to pick up a pencil again. Took about 1 hour 15 mins, eyeball study continuation. Let me know what you think!



dam son


----------



## Jacob (Nov 13, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> dam son



: )

Thanks Evvie <3


----------



## crystalmilktea (Nov 13, 2015)

Ahh it's so droopy it looks gross but it's really good LOL. Even have skin imperfections on the inner corner, and I love the detailing of the eyelashes.

I think this time the reflections on the eyeball are a bit lacking though, compared to your previous work?


----------



## Jacob (Nov 13, 2015)

crystalmilktea said:


> Ahh it's so droopy it looks gross but it's really good LOL. Even have skin imperfections on the inner corner, and I love the detailing of the eyelashes.
> 
> I think this time the reflections on the eyeball are a bit lacking though, compared to your previous work?



Ty for the compliments btw

This time for the reflections I went for a different media approach. I used whiteout this time rather than a white pencil or gel cuz I wanted something a little more grainy. I mean like the coloring here isnt flat so white out is the only thing I could've used without making it look more cartoonish than I was hoping, if that makes any sense 

I will eventually go back to this piece tho, to touch up on the shading, blending, and fixing the whiteout, so I will keep that in mind 

Ty crystal <3


----------



## Jacob (Jan 11, 2016)

Trying to work on some more portraits this year, but of course they are going to start out rough... so I guess you will all see how I progress!
This is my 3rd try, ever, at an actual portrait.
It is in a cartoonish style, which I am working to get rid of. 
Any advice would be much appreciated!!





Used: Black, white, and grey charcoal. Went for as little materials as possible to test my boundaries.​


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 11, 2016)

YOU'RE TOO TALENTED OMFGGGGG T.T


----------



## Jacob (Jan 11, 2016)

Konan224 said:


> YOU'RE TOO TALENTED OMFGGGGG T.T



Thank you so much!


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 11, 2016)

Jacob said:


> Trying to work on some more portraits this year, but of course they are going to start out rough... so I guess you will all see how I progress!
> This is my 3rd try, ever, at an actual portrait.
> It is in a cartoonish style, which I am working to get rid of.
> Any advice would be much appreciated!!
> ...



I would say try not to make the eyes or the eyebrows too low ( unless that's the style you're going for c: ). I don't know if you want her to be mad, but her mouth looks a little sucked in as if shes really pissed. And for the eyes, try to make the highlights around the same because it looks like both of her eyes are looking in opposite directions. OTHER THAN THAT I LLOOOVEEE ITT <3


----------



## Jacob (Jan 11, 2016)

Konan224 said:


> I would say try not to make the eyes or the eyebrows too low ( unless that's the style you're going for c: ). I don't know if you want her to be mad, but her mouth looks a little sucked in as if shes really pissed. And for the eyes, try to make the highlights around the same because it looks like both of her eyes are looking in opposite directions. OTHER THAN THAT I LLOOOVEEE ITT <3



Amazing points, thank you so much!!
I will be sure to pay extra close attention to those detail on my next portrait.


----------



## Llust (Jan 12, 2016)

the portrait looks amazing, holy fukc. i dont suggest taking my advice too seriously considering i study more towards cartoons instead of portraits, but everything looks perfect. it's just the face -- i'd move her left eye more to the left. if she's facing directly forward, then the right eyebrow should be a bit longer (unless she's raising her eyebrow). it just looks a bit more curved than the eyebrow on the left - if that was intentional then ignore this part. i'd make her lips pop out a little more too if that makes sense


----------



## Jacob (Jan 12, 2016)

stardusk said:


> the portrait looks amazing, holy fukc. i dont suggest taking my advice too seriously considering i study more towards cartoons instead of portraits, but everything looks perfect. it's just the face -- i'd move her left eye more to the left. if she's facing directly forward, then the right eyebrow should be a bit longer (unless she's raising her eyebrow). it just looks a bit more curved than the eyebrow on the left - if that was intentional then ignore this part. i'd make her lips pop out a little more too if that makes sense



Got it, thank you so much!


----------



## Jacob (Jan 17, 2016)

Requesting more advice, tips, and critique for a portrait, thanks in advance


----------



## Jacob (Mar 7, 2016)

Haven't drawn in a couple months, this is the first piece since my hiatus.






I will try to fix some of the broken images in the OP but for now, enjoy this picture of a deer skull that I found in the art room!

Media: Prismacolor Softcore Colored Pencils.​


----------



## Jacob (Mar 7, 2016)

lemme fix dat glitch


----------



## Jacob (Jul 17, 2016)

lips with Prismacolor Soft-core pencils, White gel pen, and White out for the shiny stuff 





Lemme know what you think!!​


----------



## vel (Jul 17, 2016)

(nice nike sig i appreciate a good aesthetic) i rlly like the lips tho it pretty i don't draw so i don't have a critique mb


----------



## Jacob (Dec 20, 2016)

A little old, but a drawing of a pumpkin from Prisma-Colors​


----------



## Jacob (Dec 18, 2019)

Hey everyone! I'm here updating this thread with some of my favorite new work I've completed since my last post (almost 3 exact years ago!!!)

Here is what I updated the OP with, will be adding even more in the coming days! Thank you so much for looking and please enjoy :]





Spoiler:  Graphic Design Work



*Slugabed Vinyl Design* 

Album Front and Back





Inside Liner Notes





Vinyl Center Sticker Side A






Spoiler:  



For this project, I was tasked to make a vinyl cover, inside liner notes, and vinyl stickers for a fantasy vinyl of any artist's music of our choice. I chose Slugabed, an atmospheric electronic music producer. We could only use collaged typography for this assignment- meaning the majority of it had to be hand-created and we could not collage images of items, only text and letters.





*Moons Of Saturn Festival*

Cover and One Spread





A Second Spread





Poster and Tickets






Spoiler:  



For this project I created a fake music/film festival- titled Moons Of Saturn, Sci Fi Festival- for which I then designed a 20-page publication for, as well as tickets and a promotional poster.





*Phobia*

















Spoiler:  



This project was a 3d piece about communicating a specific word, and it had to be a hanging mobile. I chose the word Phobia and decided to create a spider installation with bouncing legs and letters wrapped in web





*Avicii Promotional Poster*







Spoiler:  



For this project, our local music hall asked us to create posters for artists that performed there in the past, so I chose Avicii. I used spray paint and laser-cut stencils as the primary elements in this design to create kind of a psychedelic, color design to capture the sound of electronic music (in my opinion)








Spoiler:  Illustrations


----------

